# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  All Virus scans turn off, no access to CD drives

## Brian Kenny

Hi Please help, my Dell laptop will not allow me to run Mcafee virus consol and other malware or spyware programs. I managed to run Kaspersky virus removal tool but found nothing. I've attached the log below.

----------


## Rene-gad

Hi, 
I don't see any malicious. Pls. make 3 log files (2 with AVZ + 1 Hijackthis). How-To: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------


## Brian Kenny

Hi my laptop is really playing up. It won't let me run Mcafee virus consol or copy to my cd drive. I've tried maleware and Kaspersky scanners but no virus is found. It affects the internet connection and sometimes won't even close down correctly. I've attached the log files.

----------


## Aleksandra

I can see nothing harmful in your logs.

----------


## Brian Kenny

Thankyou for your help. I'll get someone to look at the hardware.

----------

